# Swirl removal



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone able to do a full swirl removal on my bmw 3 series Le Mans blue.
Located west wales but could travel if the price is right


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Try James at Ti22 in Newport, a DW supporter and has earned himself a very good reputation.


----------



## Loken (Jul 8, 2009)

After receiving his training today, can confirm that James is probably a good bet ^_^


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave: thanks for the recommendations guys.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

YEP James is the way to go... Done my BMW a few years ago with great results...


----------



## Dave28uk (Apr 26, 2013)

Loken said:


> After receiving his training today, can confirm that James is probably a good bet ^_^


When you getting the photos up from the training day?

:buffer:


----------

